# Larry brown our GM!?!?!



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Reported on espn wtf!! yes!! haha


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sources: Larry Brown tells colleagues he'll take Cavaliers job

It appears Larry Brown is on the move -- again. Brown has told two league sources that he plans to accept the Cavs' offer to become their next team president.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

NooOOooooOOooooooOOOooooo!!!!!!!


Lebron James will be traded for Bruce Bowen and Devin Brown. You watch! You just watch.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> NooOOooooOOooooooOOOooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Lebron James will be traded for Bruce Bowen and Devin Brown. You watch! You just watch.



LOL you think Gilbert will let that happen. I think it's pretty clear what Gil's message is. Lebron is untouchable, period. Even if Lebron stuck a finger up Brown's daughter's *** at a party, Brown could not trade Lebron.

The only way Lebron leaves is if he wants to.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like Brown's ability to judge talent as he picked up on guys like Hughes, Snow, Ratliff etc in philly. But there in lies the problem he has such a short timeline with teams he promptly traded away a lot of his finds. i'm not sure he has the right mentatlity i.e thinking long term for the job.

I doubt lebron goes and if anything Brown nagging him about this defense will improve his game but I'm worried Anderson/Sahsa/Luke might have played his last game already as a Cav


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Larry Brown as coach -- great. Larry Brown and GM/President -- I'm not so sure about that one. Be prepared for a lot of trades. He'll want to trade a guy as soon as he tires of him. Maybe he'll bring in some of his favorites as well.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> NooOOooooOOooooooOOOooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Lebron James will be traded for Bruce Bowen and Devin Brown. You watch! You just watch.


c'mon larry brown is smarter than that


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I also worry about Larry just giving his favorite guys bad contracts. He's all about "loyalty" where he maybe gives a guy who isn't qualified, more than he deserves...and since he doesn't have to stay around to clean up the mess, he never has to pay for such decisions.

Frankly I think Larry Brown is possibly the worst GM Gilbert could get.

However, he will be a slight improvment over Jim Paxson...right? He has to be. RIGHT?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Not a big fan of this move...I knew Gilbert was going to hire Brown.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry Brown can still change his mind.
Fingers are crossed.

Rookie coach, and rookie GM.

not exactly the best step forward for a VERY important offseason.

The Cavs don't have time for Larry Brown to learn on the job. They need someone who already knows all the ropes.

I'm very concerned about this offseason for the Cavs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not good news: looks like Gilbert can't get over his Larry Brown fetish no matter how stupid it looks to us (if he does come I sincerely hope I'm wrong as I'm impressed with Brown's ability to scout talent but I don't think he has the mentality to develop talent).



> Word is that Cavaliers owner Dan Gilbert is still after Detroit Pistons coach Larry Brown to be the team president and that he is willing to wait through the NBA Finals to find out if Brown is indeed interested.
> 
> In fact, Gilbert has told interim general manager Mark Warkentien and former interim coach Brendan Malone to join with player personnel director Mike Bratz and new coach Mike Brown in preparing for the draft later this month.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/11876727.htm


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Boo!*

Gilbert needs to get past his single-minded, one-tracked Detroit fetish right *now*. Period! This is Cleveland, not Detroit. Gilbert is trying too hard here.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I sincerely hope that the Cavs don't end up with Larry Brown as the GM, he destroyed the Sixers with GM moves and could do the same to the Cavs. He handed out fat contracts like he was a rapist with a Snickers at an elementary school. Aaron McKie got locked up, Eric Snow got locked up, Deke got locked up... it was pretty bad. Though he is good at finding talent, he is a bad GM, and often likes to bring in players that he likes (ie. Derrick Coleman {which he did twice, both in Philly and Detroit})


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did you guys catch the Lebron James interview during the Finals about how "excited" he was about Larry becoming the New GM?

Yeah. He refused to comment on it. He was just like: "uhhhhh".

Not exactly a glowing reception from James for his new future possible boss.

I'm starting to get the feeling that Dan Gilbert isn't even bothering to run any of this stuff by Lebron James. Which while I know he's only 20, but when you are thinking about hiring someone with whom a previous relationship exists, don't you think you should consult your franchise? Lebron isn't like AI. He's not locked into the Cavs long term. If Larry comes in and makes bad moves and alienates Lebron, then Lebron can easily skip town and not think twice about it. We all know about the incentives in his contract for him to play in a major market.

Gilbert cannot afford to screw around like he's doing.

Just pathetic. Simply pathetic.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Yeah I saw that crap. I just don't get the fascination with Larry Brown. What makes him a better candidate than Kiki?

So frustrating.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What makes him a better candidate than Kiki?


Nothing.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

hendrix2430 said:


> LOL you think Gilbert will let that happen. I think it's pretty clear what Gil's message is. Lebron is untouchable, period. *Even if Lebron stuck a finger up Brown's daughter's *** at a party, Brown could not trade Lebron.*
> 
> The only way Lebron leaves is if he wants to.


:rofl:


----------

